# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صدا سیما

## ms193

سلام من امسال 11 انسانی ام می خوام سال بعد بخاطر علاقه ای که به انیمیشن دارم کنکور هنر بدم 
دانشگاه صدا سیما و رشته تلوزیون و هنر های دیجیتال رو برای ادامه تحصیل انتخاب کردم 
حالا سوالاتی که از شما دوستان دارم این هست که : 
- اصلا دانشگاه صدا سیما برای تحصیل خوب هست ؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
- توی بعضی سایت ها نگاه کردم دیدم این رشته رو جز زیرمجموعه4 کنکور هنر گذاشتن اما بعضی جاها زیر مجموعه یک ! بلاخره کدوم درسته ؟
- درباره آزمون وردی که خود دانشگاه میگیره و مصاحبه اش هم یه راهنمایی و توضیحات لازم بفرمایید 
ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاعات دارند یا خوشون فارغ تحصیل این دانشگاه هستند راهنمایی کنند ........ 
با تشکر

----------

